# conluios



## nidia hernandez

conluios  no la encuentro
ayudenme  con esta palabra
disculpen   no he buscado lo suficiente lo se 
gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

CONLUIO quer dizer : Maquinação, Trama, Combinação entre duas ou mais pessoas para fraudar outra, Conspiração !
http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071202174726AAXlCCh


----------



## Mangato

Conluio en español *contubernio*.  Alianza vituperable entre dos o más personas en contra de algo o de alguien.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato: gracias, he aprendido una palabra nueva.


----------



## nidia hernandez

ok gracias whosoueu y mangato 
besos


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Conluio en español *contubernio*. Alianza vituperable entre dos o más personas en contra de algo o de alguien.


 
'_Contubérnio_' é mais um falso amigo. Em português significa concubinato, vida em comum. Está presente a ideia de aliança, mas não a de defraudar terceiros.


----------



## nidia hernandez

hola 

conluio:

es contubernio o concubinato?

besos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Verifiqué que la palabra "contubérnio" existe en portugués con el sentido dado por Carfer. No sé confirmar si en español tiene el sentido de "conluio" dado por Mangato.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

¡Gracias, Mangato; yo he aprendido dos: contubernio y vituperable! ¡Dále!


----------



## nidia hernandez

conluios
queridos concubinato o contubernio?


----------



## Carfer

Quando referi que _contubernio_ era um falso amigo não estava a discordar do Mangato, mas apenas a chamar a atenção para o facto de que o termo também existe em português mas com um significado diferente do de conjura para enganar alguém que tem em espanhol. Entretanto ocorreu-me outro termo comum às duas línguas, que também tem em ambas o significado de conluio: "_complot_"


----------



## Mangato

Brazilian Girl said:


> ¡Gracias, Mangato; yo he aprendido dos: contubernio y vituperable! ¡Dále!


 
Les aconsejo que no utilicen estas palabras en conversación coloquial. Pensarán que vienen del siglo XIX. 

Contubernio fue una palabra muy utilizada por la propaganda del régimen franquista, en concreto referente a un congreso político de 1962 que fué bautizado como el Contubernio de Munich por un diario fascista. Si no fuera por esto la mayoría de los españoles desconoceríamos  la palabrita.


----------



## nidia hernandez

hola insisto 

conluio:

es contubernio o concubinato?

besos


----------



## Mangato

nidia hernandez said:


> hola insisto
> 
> conluio:
> 
> es contubernio o concubinato?
> 
> besos


 
Confirmo 
Conluio (português)  = contubernio español

Contubernio (português) = concubinato (español)

Pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo co Carfer que complot es una palabra con el mismo significado y  de uso más actual.


----------



## nidia hernandez

ok gracias por las iluminaciones 
(en caracas el cielo está gris)
besos a todos


----------

